# Jerked meat!



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Perverts, I knew you'd read this just for the topic 

You will need:

1x Boston Butt Roast (pick your size, make sure it has the bone and fat rind still on it!!!!)
4-5x Toes of garlic, cut into wedges
1x bottle of hickory smoked marinade (I like Allegro, can buy at Albertson's)
1x cup of Tony's or off brand
1x bottle/jar of Jamaican jerk seasoning (I like Busha Browne's or Walkerwood)
Some Allspice and garlic powder
Meat injector needle

Preheat oven to 250 degrees. Pour Tony's, garlic powder, Allspice, and Jerk into a large pan (big enough for the meat to sit in to prep it) and mix well. Rub _vigorously_ into the roast (covering it VERY liberally). Make slits on all sides BUT the fatty rind side with a knife and insert garlic wedges all over roast. Using the injector needle, inject 1 cup of the marinade deep into the roast all over. Make sure to create pockets of marinade under the fatty rind. Sear the roast on ALL sides over hot coals or on in a frying pan with bacon grease (a lot of the seasoning and jerk will fall off, thus is why so much will be used). Place the seared roast fatty rind UP on a glass Pyrex baking dish, pour in a small amount of marinade and cook covered with foil in oven for 45 minutes to one hour per per pound, or until center is cooked.

After serving, de-bone the leftovers while still warm, and refrigerate. Leftovers can be cooked down with BBQ sauce, onions, and celery the next day to make BBQ Pork sandwiches.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I had some really good jerk chicken at a Caribbean restaurant in Pittsburgh last month. I have no idea what they put in their jerk, but it was much better than the jerk seasoning I occasionally use at home. I need to fire up the barbecue and start working on replicating it.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Silound said:


> Perverts, I knew you'd read this just for the topic
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ...


screw that! I thought you were gonna make it for us!


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> screw that! I thought you were gonna make it for us!


Well if you wouldn't be a sellout in VA instead of here in LA supporting your LSU Tigers, I might have :ss


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

If you can find this brand in the US, buy it! It is as close to authentic jerk as you'll get out of a jar.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Silound said:


> Well if you wouldn't be a sellout in VA instead of here in LA supporting your LSU Tigers, I might have :ss


Hey man, I can support my Tigers from anywhere in the world....PLUS, I don't have to deal the mosquitoes!! Got OFF? heheheeh! :ss


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Silound said:


> 1x cup of Tony's or off brand


what is "Tony's"?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Tony Chachere's All purpose seasoning.

Must have staple seasoning in our **** ass households

http://www.tonychachere.com/


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

there's also:

zatarain's
Konriko
season-all

there's ton's more but im having a brain fart right now. I keep tony's on hand.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It's not very hard to make Jerk seasoning from scratch. I tend to shy away from recipes that have 90% pre-made ingredients; might as well get take out.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

:tpd: I don't like cooking with premade ingredients. I used to cook for a living, so it's kind of a pride thing.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's not very hard to make Jerk seasoning from scratch. I tend to shy away from recipes that have 90% pre-made ingredients; might as well get take out.


Yeah I made Jerk Chicken from scratch last summer and it was awesome. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just had some jerk chicken from a west indian restaurant it was amazing


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

rainman said:


> If you can find this brand in the US, buy it! It is as close to authentic jerk as you'll get out of a jar.


now all I need is some 'butt' to rub it on!


----------

